# Master list of Voice activated controls (prior to firmware 10.2)



## Kbm3

Maybe the removal of all physical buttons opens the way for more usage of voice-activated controls. I'm thinking of even things like vent direction, climate, sound, cruise control, autopilot...

Basically everything.

[Mod edit: we're going to maintain a list of all known voice commands in the first post of this thread]

*Start Navigation*
English
"Drive to"
"Drive"
"Navigate to"
"Navigate"
"Where is"
"Take me to"
"Take me"
"Cancel Trip"

French
"Naviguer au"
"Aller au"

German
"Zu navigieren"
"Nach navigieren"
"Zu fahren"
"Nach fahren"
"Wo ist"
"Navigiere nach"
"Navigiere zu"


*Stop Navigation*
English
"Cancel trip"


*Call*
English
"Call"
"Dial"
"Phone"

French
"Appeler"
"Composer"

German
"Wählen"
"Anrufen"
"Ruf an"


*Submit Bug Report* */ Note*
English
"Note"
"Report"
"Bug note"
"Bug report"


*Play Song / Station / Audio Source*
English
"Play"
"Listen to"

French
"Écouter"
"Jouer"

German
"Spielen"
"Hören"


*Sentry Mode*
English
"Turn Sentry Mode On/Off"
"Enable/Disable Sentry Mode"
"Keep Tesla/Summer Safe"


*Santa Easter Egg*
English
"Ho Ho Ho" (to engage)
"Ho Ho Ho Not Funny" (to engage alt)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Kbm3 said:


> Maybe the removal of all physical buttons opens the way for more usage of voice-activated controls. I'm thinking of even things like vent direction, climate, sound, cruise control, autopilot...
> 
> Basically everything.


I do think we will see more voice control. If not at launch, definitely over time. That said, I expect everything that you can control via voice will also still have a manual control.


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I expect everything that you can control via voice will also still have a manual control.


Yeah. Could you imagine having to send a text to your boss, stating that you can't drive to work today because you have laryngitis?


----------



## dudeman

The latest pictures of the touch screen shows microphone icon. I am guessing there will voice commands. May be limited commands at first.


----------



## Kbm3

dudeman said:


> The latest pictures of the touch screen shows microphone icon. I am guessing there will voice commands. May be limited commands at first.


 It will be interesting to see to what extent controls are voice activated. I know in any of my previous cars, voice recognition was so poor I never used it.


----------



## AEDennis

Kbm3 said:


> It will be interesting to see to what extent controls are voice activated. I know in any of my previous cars, voice recognition was so poor I never used it.


I don't use the voice commands on the S.

I do follow voice commands from my co-pilot (wife)


----------



## Badback

I get a lot of voice commands from my OTHER, but they are difficult to interpret, so I ignore them.

Like: "turn right here, to the left."


----------



## teslaliving

Kbm3 said:


> Maybe the removal of all physical buttons opens the way for more usage of voice-activated controls. I'm thinking of even things like vent direction, climate, sound, cruise control, autopilot...
> 
> Basically everything.


The voice recognition/control on the Model S frankly sucks. They'll need to get a lot better if they go that route.


----------



## Kbm3

teslaliving said:


> The voice recognition/control on the Model S frankly sucks. They'll need to get a lot better if they go that route.


Sad to hear that. It must mean that voice recognition needs super-powerful processing and/or data that resides in the cloud. I was hoping maybe tesla's internal processors and software were powerful enough for this application.


----------



## orcinus

Kbm3 said:


> Sad to hear that. It must mean that voice recognition needs super-powerful processing and/or data that resides in the cloud. I was hoping maybe tesla's internal processors and software were powerful enough for this application.


S and X infotainment runs on an Nvidia Tegra.
It's about as powerful as your phone or tablet.

In addition, local (onboard) speech recognition in general isn't all that hot, never has been.

You need tons of storage, tons of RAM, a *huge* ML database and some hefty processing power to get something akin to what google's, apple's and amazon's digital assistants do. This is why these are all (and will be) cloud based, not local.


----------



## LTskier

The online manual is lacking i.r.t. all voice commands available. Is there a master list kept somewhere? If not, can we start one here? :-D

Edit: 
_Since people aren't aware of one, I assume it doesn't exist and I just volunteered myself :tonguewink:_
_Here is an editable Google Docs for people to contribute into:_
_https://tinyurl.com/teslavoice_
_https://preview.tinyurl.com/teslavoice (if you want to see the full google URL first)_


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Play "song" by "artist"
Navigate to "home"
Navigate to "work"
Navigate to "location name"
Navigate to "address"
Call "### ### ####"
Call "Person" "Device Type"

There's a running start


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Play "song" by "artist"
> Navigate to "home"
> Navigate to "work"
> Navigate to "location name"
> Navigate to "address"
> Call "### ### ####"
> Call "Person" "Device Type"
> 
> There's a running start


How strict does the language need to be? IE, instead of "navigate to..." can you say "go to.." or "we are going home" or "let's go to..." or "Where is a coffeehouse" ? In other words, how AI-ish is it?


----------



## LTskier

SoFlaModel3 said:


> There's a running start


 I guess I'm asking for some sort of master page/document listing all known commands by category vs. a long forum thread where people chime in and it's hard to read. Something like this for Alexa: 
https://www.cnet.com/how-to/amazon-echo-the-complete-list-of-alexa-commands/

If one doesn't exist, can we start one here? Where should it go Trevor? Should it be a Google Sheet so all can contribute?


----------



## MelindaV

LTskier said:


> I guess I'm asking for some sort of master page/document listing all known commands by category vs. a long forum thread where people chime in and it's hard to read. Something like this for Alexa:
> https://www.cnet.com/how-to/amazon-echo-the-complete-list-of-alexa-commands/
> 
> If one doesn't exist, can we start one here? Where should it go Trevor? Should it be a Google Sheet so all can contribute?


you can take those that are suggested here and edit them into your first post


----------



## victor

MelindaV said:


> "we are going home"
> 
> In other words, how AI-ish is it?


_I'm sorry, Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that._


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> How strict does the language need to be? IE, instead of "navigate to..." can you say "go to.." or "we are going home" or "let's go to..." or "Where is a coffeehouse" ? In other words, how AI-ish is it?


I'll try to test this out. I have gravitated toward what I knew worked.


----------



## LTskier

Since people aren't aware of one, I assume it doesn't exist and I just volunteered myself :tonguewink:
Here is an editable Google Docs for people to contribute into: 
https://tinyurl.com/teslavoice
https://preview.tinyurl.com/teslavoice (if you want to see the full google URL first)


----------



## garsh

LTskier said:


> Since people aren't aware of one, I assume it doesn't exist and I just volunteered myself :tonguewink:
> Here is an editable Google Docs for people to contribute into:
> https://tinyurl.com/teslavoice
> https://preview.tinyurl.com/teslavoice (if you want to see the full google URL first)


Ok, but you should still edit the first post in this thread and add the links there for people to find them.


----------



## LTskier

garsh said:


> Ok, but you should still edit the first post in this thread and add the links there for people to find them.


Done!


----------



## jym

Voice commands stopped working. I get "try again". Is there a way to reset it?


----------



## AEDennis

jym said:


> Voice commands stopped working. I get "try again". Is there a way to reset it?


First Park the car in a safe place.
Second, Any soft reset on the Model 3 is to keep both thumbwheels pressed.
The screen will clear, etc.


----------



## jym

AEDennis said:


> First Park the car in a safe place.
> Second, Any soft reset on the Model 3 is to keep both thumbwheels pressed.
> The screen will clear, etc.


Thank you. 
Thank you. Will that require reseting everything? Does it wipe the memory for the mirrors, seat/steering wheel adjustment, etc?


----------



## AEDennis

jym said:


> Thank you.
> Thank you. Will that require reseting everything? Does it wipe the memory for the mirrors, seat/steering wheel adjustment, etc?


Soft reset.

Will not touch those things, just like a CTRL-ALT-DEL for the car's Center Console


----------



## jym

AEDennis said:


> Soft reset.
> 
> Will not touch those things, just like a CTRL-ALT-DEL for the car's Center Console


 Thanks again! I have just had the car for 2 days. Still in a learning curve.


----------



## SalisburySam

Kbm3 said:


> It will be interesting to see to what extent controls are voice activated. I know in any of my previous cars, voice recognition was so poor I never used it.


Agreed! I have voice command capability in my 2012 LEAF and in another vehicle. Both work so badly as to be unusable for even simply phone services and completely unsatisfactory for anything related to navigation.


----------



## SalisburySam

Kbm3 said:


> Sad to hear that. It must mean that voice recognition needs super-powerful processing and/or data that resides in the cloud. I was hoping maybe tesla's internal processors and software were powerful enough for this application.


I don't disagree because I really don't know. I do know that the voice systems on my non-Tesla cars do understand me (one of them prints my statement onscreen), but the command menu is so long, convoluted, and non-intuitive that it just isn't worth the effort. Yeah, I don't have a great relationship with Alexa either. And Siri? Forgeddaboutit!


----------



## tivoboy

What have people found to be the issue when the voice just doesn't work for SOME things.

For example, I say "take me to Napa, CA" it reads it out on the screen correctly, does nothing "try again"
"directions to Napa, CA". Again, reads is correctly but does nothing.
"route to Napa, CA" same thing
"get directions to Napa, CA", same thing, nothing. RETRY.

Sometimes I can say "NAPA, CA", and it does directions. 

Is this the way it is supposed to work? I've tried the two button hold screen reboot several times.

It will do things for example "play CNN", or "play Dave Matthews", and that seems to work.

Directions, routing with the above commands, really nearly NEVER.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

tivoboy said:


> What have people found to be the issue when the voice just doesn't work for SOME things.
> 
> For example, I say "take me to Napa, CA" it reads it out on the screen correctly, does nothing "try again"
> "directions to Napa, CA". Again, reads is correctly but does nothing.
> "route to Napa, CA" same thing
> "get directions to Napa, CA", same thing, nothing. RETRY.
> 
> Sometimes I can say "NAPA, CA", and it does directions.
> 
> Is this the way it is supposed to work? I've tried the two button hold screen reboot several times.
> 
> It will do things for example "play CNN", or "play Dave Matthews", and that seems to work.
> 
> Directions, routing with the above commands, really nearly NEVER.


Try "Navigate to Napa, California"


----------



## tivoboy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Try "Navigate to Napa, California"


Trust me I've tried it


----------



## SoFlaModel3

tivoboy said:


> Trust me I've tried it


Odd the voice commands for navigation always work for me even if the box that pops up completely butchers what I said.


----------



## LTskier

I've found it only likes certain trigger words. "Directions" doesn't work but "navigate" does for me.
Edit: here's what the manual says:
_To search for, or navigate to, a location, *say "Where is", "Drive to", or "Navigate to"*, followed by an address, business name, business category, or landmark. For example, "Where is Stanford University?", "Drive to Tesla in Palo Alto", or "Navigate to Starbucks on Homestead in Cupertino"._


----------



## seaware

@LTskier If you own an iPhone you can say "Hey Siri..." to Tesla followed by any command for your iPhone. This transfers the voice command from Tesla to your iPhone and opens up a bunch of new possibilities like...
"Hey Siri what's the weather tomorrow?"
"Hey Siri tell Jane I'll be home in 15 minutes" (to send a text message to Jane)
"Hey Siri did the Giants win?"
...and obviously a bunch more. This works on my Model 3 and I assume other models too.


----------



## MelindaV

seaware said:


> @LTskier If you own an iPhone you can say "Hey Siri..." to Tesla followed by any command for your iPhone. This transfers the voice command from Tesla to your iPhone and opens up a bunch of new possibilities like...
> "Hey Siri what's the weather tomorrow?"
> "Hey Siri tell Jane I'll be home in 15 minutes" (to send a text message to Jane)
> "Hey Siri did the Giants win?"
> ...and obviously a bunch more. This works on my Model 3 and I assume other models too.


These are all just iPhone/Siri commands, doesn't have anything to do with the car, besides going over the car's Bluetooth (ie, works in any car w bt)


----------



## tivoboy

MelindaV said:


> These are all just iPhone/Siri commands, doesn't have anything to do with the car, besides going over the car's Bluetooth (ie, works in any car w bt)


yeah, I think he meant (as is the case) that is simply activates SIRI on the phone through the bluetooth. I've used it this way on many cars, seems to work the same way in the M3.


----------



## LucyferSam

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Odd the voice commands for navigation always work for me even if the box that pops up completely butchers what I said.


Yea, only times I've ever had "Navigate To" not work is when I was in a cellular dead zone, in which case no voice commands work because it appears to upload them for processing rather than doing it locally (not that with navigate it would do much anyway as it can't pull new map data without a cell connection).


----------



## LTskier

Car cell connectivity is a good point, hadn't thought of that but I bet you're right LucyferSam. 
Regarding Siri, yes that's an option for iPhone users like myself but I find Siri to be awful. So many things I'd expect it to answer results in "I can search the web for that" Ugh. I wish Tesla would implement the web browser in Model 3... I'd prefer a web search that way, while on autopilot of course :wink:


----------



## MelindaV

LTskier said:


> Car cell connectivity is a good point, hadn't thought of that but I bet you're right LucyferSam.
> Regarding Siri, yes that's an option for iPhone users like myself but I find Siri to be awful. So many things I'd expect it to answer results in "I can search the web for that" Ugh. I wish Tesla would implement the web browser in Model 3... I'd prefer a web search that way, while on autopilot of course :wink:


since most every one of the security bugs that has been found on the S/X had the web browser as the weak point, I'm fine not having that included on the 3


----------



## MRinPDX

MelindaV said:


> These are all just iPhone/Siri commands, doesn't have anything to do with the car, besides going over the car's Bluetooth (ie, works in any car w bt)


Not all BT enabled cars. Older cars like my 2008 MDX for instance have BT to my iPhone, but their voice command system is tied to their own system. They didn't have a path to channel your commands instead to your phone.


----------



## JWardell

LTskier said:


> The online manual is lacking i.r.t. all voice commands available. Is there a master list kept somewhere? If not, can we start one here? :-D
> 
> Edit:
> _Since people aren't aware of one, I assume it doesn't exist and I just volunteered myself :tonguewink:_
> _Here is an editable Google Docs for people to contribute into:_
> _https://tinyurl.com/teslavoice_
> _https://preview.tinyurl.com/teslavoice (if you want to see the full google URL first)_


Just found this thread as I was wondering the same...thank you for compiling things into this document! Let's hope the relatively short list grows soon with 9.0!


----------



## Jeff Cross

I am impressed with the precision of the voice recognition, but most of the time "try again" is the response. I can manually open the address book and select an address, but when I ask for this with voice, it cannot find it.

Is the software supposed to be able to find locations out of my address book?


----------



## Tesla blue Y

tivoboy said:


> Trust me I've tried it


works for me. I use voice command -Navigate - to coffee shops (end up wiht a list of choices) and of course super chargers in other states.


----------



## AmpedUpp

I'm having issues with the voice command. If I activate the voice command with the right steering wheel button and say "Play XYZ song" or "Listen to XYZ song" it acts as if it can't hear me and requests I try again. Other commands like "Navigate to ..." work fine. A reset with both buttons usually corrects the issue but this is happening on almost every drive starting since a week ago. Anyone else experiencing something similar?


----------



## Bokonon

Though I'm disappointed at the range of voice commands available so far, I'm very pleased with the spot-on accuracy of the speech-to-text engine, which will become increasingly critical as the number of available commands grows. Anytime I show the car to someone and they cannot get over the idea of using the touchscreen while driving, I mention that the voice-recognition system is excellent and that you will eventually be able to execute virtually any touchscreen function using your voice, per Elon earlier this year:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952750646406426624
I hope this thread will continue to be maintained with a current list of all commands somewhere on the first page, so that it will be easy for owners to find, reference, and share.

For now, the voice system's vocabulary does appear to be limited. For the nerdily-inclined, I found a raw JSON dump of available commands and aliases that @Ingineer posted on TMC in January 2017. You can see from this file how the speech-to-text input feeds into a regular-expression parser that interprets the command and maps it to a specific system function. (I'd love to find a way to periodically pull this file and transform it into a more readable format... but I'm not yet ready to try to root my car.  )


----------



## BradB

Has anyone been able to use the Call "Person" "Device Type" command successfully? I can call a person if I only have one number for them on my phone, but if I have more than one the screen shows all the numbers in my contact list and I have to select the number to dial.


----------



## Bokonon

Just going to dump the JSON file that maps spoken phrases to voice commands here. This version is current as of January 2017. (Credit: Ingineer, originally found here.)

"description" contains the phrase description (typically the words you'd speak)

"command_regexp" tells the car how to interpret the phrase, and which parts of the phrase contain variables (such as the navigation location, song name, etc.)

"command_type" is the internal command that the car will execute in response to the phrase.



Code:


{
    "voice_command_list" : [
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "drive to",
            "command_regexp" : "^drive to\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "drive 2",
            "command_regexp" : "^drive 2\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "dr to",
            "command_regexp" : "^dr to\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "dr 2",
            "command_regexp" : "^dr 2\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "drive",
            "command_regexp" : "^drive\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "dr",
            "command_regexp" : "^dr\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "navigate to",
            "command_regexp" : "^navigate to\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "navigate 2",
            "command_regexp" : "^navigate 2\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "navigate",
            "command_regexp" : "^navigate\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "where is",
            "command_regexp" : "^where is\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "take me to",
            "command_regexp" : "^take me to\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "take me 2",
            "command_regexp" : "^take me 2\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "take me",
            "command_regexp" : "^take me\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "naviguer à",
            "command_regexp" : "^naviguer à\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "naviguer au",
            "command_regexp" : "^naviguer au\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "aller à",
            "command_regexp" : "^aller à\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "aller au",
            "command_regexp" : "^aller au\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "nach navigieren",
            "command_regexp" : "^nach\\b(.*)\\bnavigieren$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "zur navigieren",
            "command_regexp" : "^zur\\b(.*)\\bnavigieren$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "zu navigieren",
            "command_regexp" : "^zu\\b(.*)\\bnavigieren$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "nach fahren",
            "command_regexp" : "^nach\\b(.*)\\bfahren$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "zur fahren",
            "command_regexp" : "^zur\\b(.*)\\bfahren$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "zu fahren",
            "command_regexp" : "^zu\\b(.*)\\bfahren$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "wo ist",
            "command_regexp" : "^wo ist\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "navigiere nach",
            "command_regexp" : "^navigiere nach\\b(.*)\\b$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "navigiere zu",
            "command_regexp" : "^navigiere zu\\b(.*)\\b$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "???",
            "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "??",
            "command_regexp" : "^(.*)??$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "???",
            "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "???",
            "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "???",
            "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "???",
            "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "???",
            "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "???",
            "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "?",
            "command_regexp" : "^?(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "navigate",
            "description" : "?",
            "command_regexp" : "^?(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "call",
            "command_regexp" : "^call\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "dial",
            "command_regexp" : "^dial\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "phone",
            "command_regexp" : "^phone\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "appeler",
            "command_regexp" : "^appeler\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "composer",
            "command_regexp" : "^composer\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "wählen",
            "command_regexp" : "^(.*)\\bwählen$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "anrufen",
            "command_regexp" : "^(.*)\\banrufen$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "wähle",
            "command_regexp" : "^wählen\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "ruf an",
            "command_regexp" : "^ruf\\b(.*)\\ban$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "rufe an",
            "command_regexp" : "^rufe\\b(.*)\\ban$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "????",
            "command_regexp" : "^????(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "????",
            "command_regexp" : "^?(.*)???$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "??",
            "command_regexp" : "^??(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "??",
            "command_regexp" : "^??(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "????",
            "command_regexp" : "^????(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "??",
            "command_regexp" : "^??(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "????",
            "command_regexp" : "^????(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "??",
            "command_regexp" : "^??(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "????",
            "command_regexp" : "^????(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "call",
            "description" : "??",
            "command_regexp" : "^??(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "note",
            "description" : "note",
            "command_regexp" : "^note\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "note",
            "description" : "report",
            "command_regexp" : "^report\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "note",
            "description" : "bug note",
            "command_regexp" : "^bug note\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "note",
            "description" : "bug report",
            "command_regexp" : "^bug report\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "play",
            "command_regexp" : "^play\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "plays",
            "command_regexp" : "^plays\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "listen to",
            "command_regexp" : "^listen to\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "listens to",
            "command_regexp" : "^listens to\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "listen 2",
            "command_regexp" : "^listen 2\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "listens 2",
            "command_regexp" : "^listens 2\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "écouter",
            "command_regexp" : "^écouter\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "jouer",
            "command_regexp" : "^jouer\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "spielen",
            "command_regexp" : "^(.*)\\bspielen$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "hören",
            "command_regexp" : "^(.*)\\bhören$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "abspielen",
            "command_regexp" : "^(.*)\\babspielen$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "abhören",
            "command_regexp" : "^(.*)\\babhören$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "spiele",
            "command_regexp" : "^spiele\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "spiel",
            "command_regexp" : "^spiel\\b(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "??",
            "command_regexp" : "^??(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "??",
            "command_regexp" : "^??(.*)$"
        },
        {
            "command_type" : "play",
            "description" : "???",
            "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
        }
    ]
}


----------



## MelindaV

totally going to start talking to my car in french and spanish!


----------



## LTskier

Bokonon said:


> Just going to dump the JSON file


interesting - thanks! 
Anyone discover new commands with v9?


----------



## awhiting

MelindaV said:


> How strict does the language need to be? IE, instead of "navigate to..." can you say "go to.." or "we are going home" or "let's go to..." or "Where is a coffeehouse" ? In other words, how AI-ish is it?


Call person device type does not work and never has. I reported this to Tesla and they said they are working on this. While using Android Auto, I could say call Dad at Mobile and it worked flawlessly. There are no nicknames and there is no ability to say call mobile or work or home. This is not safe.


----------



## MelindaV

awhiting said:


> This is not safe.


maybe don't use your phone while driving if making a call safely is a concern.


----------



## JWardell

Bokonon said:


> Just going to dump the JSON file that maps spoken phrases to voice commands here. This version is current as of January 2017. (Credit: Ingineer, originally found here.)
> 
> "description" contains the phrase description (typically the words you'd speak)
> 
> "command_regexp" tells the car how to interpret the phrase, and which parts of the phrase contain variables (such as the navigation location, song name, etc.)
> 
> "command_type" is the internal command that the car will execute in response to the phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> {
> "voice_command_list" : [
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "drive to",
> "command_regexp" : "^drive to\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "drive 2",
> "command_regexp" : "^drive 2\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "dr to",
> "command_regexp" : "^dr to\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "dr 2",
> "command_regexp" : "^dr 2\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "drive",
> "command_regexp" : "^drive\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "dr",
> "command_regexp" : "^dr\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "navigate to",
> "command_regexp" : "^navigate to\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "navigate 2",
> "command_regexp" : "^navigate 2\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "navigate",
> "command_regexp" : "^navigate\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "where is",
> "command_regexp" : "^where is\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "take me to",
> "command_regexp" : "^take me to\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "take me 2",
> "command_regexp" : "^take me 2\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "take me",
> "command_regexp" : "^take me\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "naviguer à",
> "command_regexp" : "^naviguer à\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "naviguer au",
> "command_regexp" : "^naviguer au\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "aller à",
> "command_regexp" : "^aller à\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "aller au",
> "command_regexp" : "^aller au\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "nach navigieren",
> "command_regexp" : "^nach\\b(.*)\\bnavigieren$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "zur navigieren",
> "command_regexp" : "^zur\\b(.*)\\bnavigieren$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "zu navigieren",
> "command_regexp" : "^zu\\b(.*)\\bnavigieren$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "nach fahren",
> "command_regexp" : "^nach\\b(.*)\\bfahren$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "zur fahren",
> "command_regexp" : "^zur\\b(.*)\\bfahren$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "zu fahren",
> "command_regexp" : "^zu\\b(.*)\\bfahren$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "wo ist",
> "command_regexp" : "^wo ist\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "navigiere nach",
> "command_regexp" : "^navigiere nach\\b(.*)\\b$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "navigiere zu",
> "command_regexp" : "^navigiere zu\\b(.*)\\b$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "???",
> "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "??",
> "command_regexp" : "^(.*)??$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "???",
> "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "???",
> "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "???",
> "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "???",
> "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "???",
> "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "???",
> "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "?",
> "command_regexp" : "^?(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "navigate",
> "description" : "?",
> "command_regexp" : "^?(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "call",
> "command_regexp" : "^call\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "dial",
> "command_regexp" : "^dial\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "phone",
> "command_regexp" : "^phone\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "appeler",
> "command_regexp" : "^appeler\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "composer",
> "command_regexp" : "^composer\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "wählen",
> "command_regexp" : "^(.*)\\bwählen$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "anrufen",
> "command_regexp" : "^(.*)\\banrufen$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "wähle",
> "command_regexp" : "^wählen\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "ruf an",
> "command_regexp" : "^ruf\\b(.*)\\ban$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "rufe an",
> "command_regexp" : "^rufe\\b(.*)\\ban$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "????",
> "command_regexp" : "^????(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "????",
> "command_regexp" : "^?(.*)???$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "??",
> "command_regexp" : "^??(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "??",
> "command_regexp" : "^??(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "????",
> "command_regexp" : "^????(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "??",
> "command_regexp" : "^??(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "????",
> "command_regexp" : "^????(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "??",
> "command_regexp" : "^??(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "????",
> "command_regexp" : "^????(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "call",
> "description" : "??",
> "command_regexp" : "^??(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "note",
> "description" : "note",
> "command_regexp" : "^note\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "note",
> "description" : "report",
> "command_regexp" : "^report\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "note",
> "description" : "bug note",
> "command_regexp" : "^bug note\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "note",
> "description" : "bug report",
> "command_regexp" : "^bug report\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "play",
> "command_regexp" : "^play\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "plays",
> "command_regexp" : "^plays\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "listen to",
> "command_regexp" : "^listen to\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "listens to",
> "command_regexp" : "^listens to\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "listen 2",
> "command_regexp" : "^listen 2\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "listens 2",
> "command_regexp" : "^listens 2\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "écouter",
> "command_regexp" : "^écouter\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "jouer",
> "command_regexp" : "^jouer\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "spielen",
> "command_regexp" : "^(.*)\\bspielen$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "hören",
> "command_regexp" : "^(.*)\\bhören$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "abspielen",
> "command_regexp" : "^(.*)\\babspielen$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "abhören",
> "command_regexp" : "^(.*)\\babhören$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "spiele",
> "command_regexp" : "^spiele\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "spiel",
> "command_regexp" : "^spiel\\b(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "??",
> "command_regexp" : "^??(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "??",
> "command_regexp" : "^??(.*)$"
> },
> {
> "command_type" : "play",
> "description" : "???",
> "command_regexp" : "^???(.*)$"
> }
> ]
> }


Wow. So there are really just four commands: Navigate, Call, Note, and Play. And interesting to know we can just say Note or Report instead of Bug Report.


----------



## SR22pilot

seaware said:


> @LTskier If you own an iPhone you can say "Hey Siri..." to Tesla followed by any command for your iPhone. This transfers the voice command from Tesla to your iPhone and opens up a bunch of new possibilities like...
> "Hey Siri what's the weather tomorrow?"
> "Hey Siri tell Jane I'll be home in 15 minutes" (to send a text message to Jane)
> "Hey Siri did the Giants win?"
> ...and obviously a bunch more. This works on my Model 3 and I assume other models too.


Tell me how to do this again. I hit the voice command button and said "Hey Siri, what's the weather?" and I got nothing.

On my Genesis, I can press and hold the button on the iPhone to activate Siri and this shows as a call from me to me. No "Hey Siri" but I can give a command and Siri will reply through the car. Unfortunately, I have to touch the phone to do that. This sounds easier but without the phone initiating the bluetooth audio link (phone call) I don't see how this works. I have an iPhone 7.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

SR22pilot said:


> Tell me how to do this again. I hit the voice command button and said "Hey Siri, what's the weather?" and I got nothing.
> 
> On my Genesis, I can press and hold the button on the iPhone to activate Siri and this shows as a call from me to me. No "Hey Siri" but I can give a command and Siri will reply through the car. Unfortunately, I have to touch the phone to do that. This sounds easier but without the phone initiating the bluetooth audio link (phone call) I don't see how this works. I have an iPhone 7.


The "Hey Siri" capability has to be enabled in your iPhone Siri settings. Once done, this works well. I've become so accustomed to saying "Hey Siri, call xxx on mobile/home/work phone that I doubt I'll use Tesla's equivalent when it finally supports phone types.

The only question I have is how Siri 1 and Siri 2 know who I'm talking to when the two of us, both iPhone users, are in the car. Each of us set up Hey Siri independently on our phones which includes a couple of trial runs so it can record voice patterns, so it should be able to distinguish between the two of us. I'll have to give this a try.


----------



## SR22pilot

Tesla Newbie said:


> The "Hey Siri" capability has to be enabled in your iPhone Siri settings. Once done, this works well. I've become so accustomed to saying "Hey Siri, call xxx on mobile/home/work phone that I doubt I'll use Tesla's equivalent when it finally supports phone types.


 I'm still confused. Is the microphone in the iPhone picking up "Hey Siri" and initiating the link? Are you pressing the voice command button in the Tesla and saying "Hey Siri?" In my Genesis, I have to press the button (long press) on the iPhone and that shows on the car as a call to myself. I never say "Hey Siri" but just the command after the link is established. It is cumbersome and so it is easier to use my watch and speak into my watch.


----------



## JWardell

Tesla Newbie said:


> The "Hey Siri" capability has to be enabled in your iPhone Siri settings. Once done, this works well. I've become so accustomed to saying "Hey Siri, call xxx on mobile/home/work phone that I doubt I'll use Tesla's equivalent when it finally supports phone types.
> 
> The only question I have is how Siri 1 and Siri 2 know who I'm talking to when the two of us, both iPhone users, are in the car. Each of us set up Hey Siri independently on our phones which includes a couple of trial runs so it can record voice patterns, so it should be able to distinguish between the two of us. I'll have to give this a try.


It's just your phone's microphone picking up your Hey Siri command. The iPhone trains itself to your voice, so each phone responds only to its user's commands.


----------



## judomc

I'm not sure if this is covered somewhere already but I learned today that if you save an address as a favorite and give it a useful name it will work with the navigate command. My daughter loved this when she realized she could tell the car to 'navigate to grammy's house' from the back seat. (after I hit the command button of course)


----------



## SR22pilot

JWardell said:


> It's just your phone's microphone picking up your Hey Siri command. The iPhone trains itself to your voice, so each phone responds only to its user's commands.


Do you wear an Apple Watch? I am wondering if the watch is intercepting "Hey Siri." Also, my phone is in a case on a belt clip so that means it probably can't hear the command. Finally, if it is triggered off of the phone's mic then it seems I shouldn't be pressing the voice command button in the car. Because of the way the posts were worded and the thread topic I got the impression people were pressing the button and then saying "Hey Siri." What is correct?


----------



## JWardell

SR22pilot said:


> Do you wear an Apple Watch? I am wondering if the watch is intercepting "Hey Siri." Also, my phone is in a case on a belt clip so that means it probably can't hear the command. Finally, if it is triggered off of the phone's mic then it seems I shouldn't be pressing the voice command button in the car. Because of the way the posts were worded and the thread topic I got the impression people were pressing the button and then saying "Hey Siri." What is correct?


It could definitely also be the Apple Watch, but it must be raised to wake before it starts listening for Hey Siri. The phone listens all the time.
It's possible you press the steering wheel button, muting your music and making it nice and quiet for your phone to hear you. The car listens to what you say and decodes it on the display. But, the car doesn't understands it so it just goes away and does nothing with it, while the phone also hears and processes the command, playing the response through the speakers.

Personally I've never enabled Hey Siri on any of my phones, Siri still isn't very useful to me. Maybe once she starts processing more Tesla commands.


----------



## MelindaV

Just tested it out. Pressing and saying "hey Siri...." shows on the center screen as if making a call, then the phone has a car icon appear on its screen and projects the answer thru the car speakers.

here's a tiny video showing this





(ETA: if I had thought ahead, I would have come up with a much wittier siri question)


----------



## tivoboy

MelindaV said:


> Just tested it out. Pressing and saying "hey Siri...." shows on the center screen as if making a call, then the phone has a car icon appear on its screen and projects the answer thru the car speakers.
> 
> here's a tiny video showing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ETA: if I had thought ahead, I would have come up with a much wittier siri question)


yeah, that's because it has to make the connection with the phone in order to use the built in mic in the car. It's odd. Even when I use airpods, I get the "on call" notification in the tesla.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

SR22pilot said:


> I'm still confused. Is the microphone in the iPhone picking up "Hey Siri" and initiating the link?


Sorry for not noticing your question until now, but it looks like other posters took up the slack.


----------



## Tim Frost

Intermittently, when I activate voice recognition the car behaves as though it hears nothing, even though I'm speaking just the same as when it works perfectly, which it usually does. Repeating myself over and over is still not recognized (not heard at all). Then a little later it will work perfectly again. Has anyone else seen this behavior, or know what to do to get it working properly without having to wait for some indeterminate period?


----------



## Bokonon

Tim Frost said:


> Intermittently, when I activate voice recognition the car behaves as though it hears nothing, even though I'm speaking just the same as when it works perfectly, which it usually does. Repeating myself over and over is still not recognized (not heard at all). Then a little later it will work perfectly again. Has anyone else seen this behavior, or know what to do to get it working properly without having to wait for some indeterminate period?


That has happened to me while playing Bluetooth audio from my phone, though it persisted even after switching to a different audio source. Couldn't file a bug report because voice recognition didn't work. 

It started working again on my next drive, after leaving the car parked for a few hours at my destination and doing a two-button reset for good measure. A two-button reset alone may have fixed it immediately during my initial leg, but I didn't try it.


----------



## SimonMatthews

JWardell said:


> Wow. So there are really just four commands: Navigate, Call, Note, and Play. And interesting to know we can just say Note or Report instead of Bug Report.


It's not complete.

"Cancel trip" is also a recognized command.


----------



## Bokonon

The list is nearly two years old now, so it's possible other commands have been added since January 2017. Might make sense to track them in the first post of this message.

EDIT: First post updated.


----------



## Coldr

I could absolutely not get the car to recognize my wife’s first name even after trying every possible pronunciation. Solved it by setting up a new contact in my phone for My (first name) Wife (last name). Now I just say “Call My Wife”. Works every time.


----------



## MelindaV

Coldr said:


> I could absolutely not get the car to recognize my wife's first name even after trying every possible pronunciation. Solved it by setting up a new contact in my phone for My (first name) Wife (last name). Now I just say "Call My Wife". Works every time.


depending on the phone you have, you could also add "relationship" as wife to her normal contact and that also should work when you say 'call my wife'.


----------



## JWardell

Some new commands are finally on the way!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112569102835568641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112574502678994944


----------



## MelindaV

JWardell said:


> Some new commands are finally on the way!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112569102835568641
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112574502678994944


He followed up w a tweet on the sentry commands not yet working (but expect we will be using many of these soon!)


----------



## FRC

JWardell said:


> Some new commands are finally on the way!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112569102835568641
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112574502678994944


What is the 19.8 he refers to? We're in week 13 now.


----------



## MelindaV

FRC said:


> What is the 19.8 he refers to? We're in week 13 now.


2019.8.x is what he is referring to.
He is able to see the backend of the FW installs and hints at what is coming. So he is on current FW releases, but gets a peek behind the curtains.
This is also who was able to capture dashcam images before that was released, able to see the tags AP assigns to items (like signs, people, cars, signals, birds, etc)


----------



## SoCalWine

Tim Frost said:


> Intermittently, when I activate voice recognition the car behaves as though it hears nothing, even though I'm speaking just the same as when it works perfectly, which it usually does. Repeating myself over and over is still not recognized (not heard at all). Then a little later it will work perfectly again. Has anyone else seen this behavior, or know what to do to get it working properly without having to wait for some indeterminate period?


I only experience this when I don't have LTE coverage.


----------



## Aspera

Voice command to open the glovebox? That actually makes sense. Nice.


----------



## iChris93

Aspera said:


> Voice command to open the glovebox? That actually makes sense. Nice.


Police officer: "License and registration"

Car: -boop-

Driver: "Open the glove box"

Car: -click-

Police officer: "What the?"

Was a funnier interaction in my head.


----------



## jeadly

SoCalWine said:


> I only experience this when I don't have LTE coverage.


My wife reported this to me as well. I tested out a battery of voice commands in the garage and it worked almost perfectly, only one try with nothing heard. Anyone know if it uses WiFi for this function when available? She says the streaming music never has an issue, which I assume would need to buffer if there were LTE signal issues driving around.


----------



## MelindaV

added the Sentry Mode commands to post #1


----------



## lance.bailey

so i get this FRANTIC call from my wife. she tried to call me at home with a reflexive "call home". i guess she stuttered a bit. or the M3 misheard her. whatever, but on the box her command showed up as "ho ho ho"

much hilarity did *not* ensue.

well for her that is - I personally found it a riot to get a call from her while the car is in Santa mode, jing jing jingaling all the way as she drove home shouting at me to "turn this off!"

I'm smiling right now just thinking about it.


----------



## lance.bailey

MelindaV said:


> depending on the phone you have, you could also add "relationship" as wife to her normal contact and that also should work when you say 'call my wife'.


Certainly, that works with Siri and I use it. Siri only hears my wife if i miss pronounce her name, after which Siri repeats it, but pronounced correctly. sigh.

I have relationships in Siri for my "wife" "sister" "mom" "dad" and so on. Although "Call my dad" at 5:00am (8:00am his time) would sometimes get heard as "Call Haddad" starting a 5am call to my intern Haddad. Oh Siri, what a card you are.

However, on the M3, "call my wife" gets me no response, as Siri relationships do not flow over to the M3. Now, if you play that trick you video'd of starting up Siri from the M3 then you can use the relationship.


----------



## JWardell

lance.bailey said:


> so i get this FRANTIC call from my wife. she tried to call me at home with a reflexive "call home". i guess she stuttered a bit. or the M3 misheard her. whatever, but on the box her command showed up as "ho ho ho"
> 
> much hilarity did *not* ensue.
> 
> well for her that is - I personally found it a riot to get a call from her while the car is in Santa mode, jing jing jingaling all the way as she drove home shouting at me to "turn this off!"
> 
> I'm smiling right now just thinking about it.


Ha. Next time tell her to instead say Ho Ho Ho Not Funny!

Which reminds me, mods...these two lines are missing from the first post.


----------



## lance.bailey

I tried "bah humbug", but that did not work.

(still smiling)


----------



## MelindaV

JWardell said:


> Ha. Next time tell her to instead say Ho Ho Ho Not Funny!
> 
> Which reminds me, mods...these two lines are missing from the first post.


done


----------



## JWardell

MelindaV said:


> done


Great, except not right...Ho Ho Ho plays _Run Run Rudolph_, while Ho Ho Ho Not Funny plays _Grandma Got Runover by a Reindeer_


----------



## MelindaV

JWardell said:


> Great, except not right...Ho Ho Ho plays _Run Run Rudolph_, while Ho Ho Ho Not Funny plays _Grandma Got Runover by a Reindeer_


oops - fixed 🦌


----------



## iChris93

JWardell said:


> Great, except not right...Ho Ho Ho plays _Run Run Rudolph_, while Ho Ho Ho Not Funny plays _Grandma Got Runover by a Reindeer_


I didn't know this one!


----------



## tencate

Just catching up on this thread. With some changes in the weather here, I find myself frequently messing with the HVAC. I find AUTO simply doesn't cut it for me. Dying to be able to use *a voice command* to move fan speed up and down so I can keep my eyes on the road. Looks like it's in the list for the future, can't wait! Winter is coming! (I also wish the AC and Recirc buttons took up more space on the GUI so they'd be easier to poke at but that's another topic and thread)


----------



## tencate

Anyone seen any new voice-activated controls added with v10? I keep hoping for HVAC controls...


----------



## skygraff

tencate said:


> Anyone seen any new voice-activated controls added with v10? I keep hoping for HVAC controls...


Not that I'm aware of but, unfortunately, v10 broke the Play/Listen to voice command so it brings up the search screen even when the station/channel is in your favorites. Makes you interact with the screen (even just to clear it) so a regression of intended safety feature.


----------



## skygraff

Finally fixed the voice command for radio/TuneIn channels with 2019.40.2.1!

Here’s hoping they expand the voice commands to include streaming favorites and HD sub-channels along with HVAC and other distractors on the screen.


----------



## Bokonon

Now that voice commands have been revamped with natural language processing in firmware V10.2, the information in this thread is a bit outdated. There is also a new community effort to track, categorize, and browse the commands available in V10.2, which you can read about in this thread.

For those reasons, we're going to close this thread... Please see the thread linked above for more current information, or if you have a command of your own to share!


----------

